# Houston Locals are Active



## jtthirty (Jan 13, 2006)

Houston is up and running:

6389-KTRK (ABC)
6390-KHOU (CBS)
6392-KRIV (Fox)
Missing in action is KPRC (NBC)

The above also show up in HD on their local channel numbers 13, 11 and 26. I guess KPRC will appear at some point.


----------



## portagent (Jan 5, 2006)

Question: How can you tell if the station is actually broadcasting in the HD format?

I paid for an HD NBC channel out of NY during the olympics and couldnt tell the difference.

Does it appear as the "Voom channels" crisp, clear, and fill up the full screen? Or is it HD light.

I have the right flat screen and the reciever to pull it in, but as far as HD channels go for the National channels I just have not seen it yet.

Thanks and still dissapointed in Houston.

Louis


----------



## lbunkley (May 15, 2006)

portagent said:


> Question: How can you tell if the station is actually broadcasting in the HD format?
> 
> I paid for an HD NBC channel out of NY during the olympics and couldnt tell the difference.
> 
> ...


----------



## lbunkley (May 15, 2006)

Louis,
Most of the Hd programing is in prime time on the networks ABC, CBS, etc.
The rest of the time its Sd..


----------



## Bob Ketcham (Jan 2, 2006)

jtthirty said:


> Houston is up and running:
> 
> 6389-KTRK (ABC)
> 6390-KHOU (CBS)
> ...


Other Houston HD stations still available off the air, but not via satellite locals:
KUHT-DT 8-1 PBS-HD
KTXH-DT 20-1 UPN-HD
KHCW-DT 39-1 formerly KHWB, CW-HD, formerly WB-HD

Are there any Houston folks with a ViP-622 out there?

Do the program listings for KUHT-DT (PBD-HD) show up on the program guide on a ViP-622 DVR? They are missing from the program guide on a DVR-942.

Does the ViP-622 still list the program information for the off the air channels not on the satellite (2-1, 20-1, 39-1)? The DVR-942 does and I don't want to move backward when I upgrade.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

jtthirty said:


> Missing in action is KPRC (NBC)


Per today's uplink thread, ch 6391 has joined the lineup.


----------



## brg606 (Mar 6, 2006)

BobaBird said:


> Per today's uplink thread, ch 6391 has joined the lineup.


sho 'nuff, houston's kprc is now in HD!!!


----------



## BgThang (Jul 25, 2006)

brg606 said:


> sho 'nuff, houston's kprc is now in HD!!!


Well I do not think my houston kprc is coming in HD yet.
I have the 622 dvr hd got it 3 weeks ago and the CSR @ dish said it would not be available.

ALl my primetime on channel 2 is in the black bars on the side format. 4:3
I will try some of the other kprc channels in the 6000 range to see if there is any difference.

The info on tonights programming do not mention HD anywhere in them.
maybe get to watch last comic standing tonight in HD that would be cool or americas got talent.

Is there any for sure way to know?
Im in oakhurst and I know I get 11,13,and 26 because the screen goes to full width when HD is on.
oakhurst is by huntsville, you know the place they put all the people to death


----------

